# Has anyone found the "perfect" combination of wheels/suspension for a DD?



## giff74 (Aug 26, 2017)

Howdy all!

I've had my 2017 Cruze hatch for about 6 weeks now. I'm old enough to know that I don't need to start off with power mods, but also know that this car has a remarkably stiff chassis and with some better tires, wheels and suspension could corner quite aggressively. 

This car is my daily driver and I commute over 200 miles per week, plus errands, "kid duty," and the occasional fun run. I live just outside of Cincinnati, Ohio so I literally get all kinds of weather over the course of a year. I'm thinking going +1 to Chevy's size of 224/45-17 is the easiest way to go and will still improve looks, but struggling with saving the stock tires and wheels for winter and going with a warm weather UHP all season or getting a HP true all season. All suggestions all welcome (no R compound).... Within reason. 

Suspension..... I'm a little out of the loop with what's actually available for this car. I've got loads of experience with Honda and Acura products, but that was years ago and just because someone makes something for a Civic doesn't mean they make a comparable part for the Cruze. I value ride and performance over adjustability and I'm a big believer in quality shocks like Koni or Bilstein and if they're dual valved that's even better. There aren't very many pictures of modded Cruze's floating around, but I'm guesstimating that about a 1 inch drop all around would look pretty darn good with 17 inch wheels and tires. I'm sure there are some packages around, but I need to know what's good and how much drop there was after settling. I spend a lot of time in my car each week, so I want something a little racy, but that won't knock out my fillings. 

Wheels will probably come from Enkei, or be Volk or BBS knock offs. I haven't really looked yet, but I would imagine that there are quite a few choices in 17" territory and hopefully I'll find something lighter than the stock setup and reduce that unsprung weight. 

If anyone has some pics that approximate what I'm looking for please feel free to add them to this post. 

Thanks ahead of time gang!

Giff


----------

